# Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!



## tomtim (4. August 2016)

Liebe (Karpfen-)Angler,

ich habe mich die letzten Tage intensiv mit dem Thema Tragkraft von Schnüren beschäftigt um die richtige für meine Karpfen-Ruten zu finden. Nun bin ich aber auf verschiedene Punkte gestoßen die das alles relativieren. Haltet euch schonmal fest!


*Punkt 1: Herstellerangaben*
Der Klassiker, und das weiß wohl jeder, dass man den Herstellerangaben nicht trauen kann. Dies wäre aber schonmal Punkt 1! Nehmen wir an wir holen uns eine 40er monofile mit 14kg Tragkraft. Ich habe gelesen dass die Tragkraft im nassen Zustand bis zu 50% abnehmen kann. Somit wären wir nurnoch bei 7kg!

Beispielhaft rechnen wir einfach mal mit den Herstellerangaben weiter. Würden wir eine geflochtene Schnur nehmen mit 20kg Tragkraft werden die folgenden Beispiele, vorallem Punkt 3 und 4, noch deutlicher!


*Punkt 2: Knoten*
Nun schauen wir uns mal die Knoten an. Ihr wisst ja dass eine Kette immer am schwächsten Glied reist. Und wer schonmal die Tragkraft seiner Schnur getestet hat(bitte nicht mit einer Waage, die geht davon kaputt!), der weiß, dass diese meistens an den Knoten reißt. Die Knoten gehen zwar nicht auf, aber die Schnur reist an der Stelle.

_Anmerkung: Eine wundervolle Seite zu dem Thema ist übrigens Angelknotenpage.de - Dort gibt es auch tolle PDF's die alle Knoten für die unterschiedlichen Einsatzgebiete beschreibt. (Dazu hier klicken)_

Wer nun z.B. irgendwo in der Montage den verbesserten Clinch-Knoten benutzt(siehe PDF: "Knoten für Wirbel und Ösen") erhält 85% seiner Tragkraft, womit wir schonmal von 14kg auf 11,9 kg wandern. Also 2,1kg weniger!

Ich denke nur die aller wenigstens Angler werden für Wirbel und Ösen den(sehr einfachen!) Palomar-Knoten verwenden  verwenden, welcher 95-100% Tragkraft bietet.

Beim Haken ohne Öse kommt der Plättchenhaken-Knoten immerhin auf 90% Tragkraft. Der Knotenlose-Knoten für die Haarmontage übrigens auch. Resultat: 1,4kg weniger Tragkraft!

Viele werden auch irgendwo in der Montage normale Schlaufen machen mit dem Schlaufenknoten(Chirurgen-Knoten), welcher auch nur 80-90% Tragkraft bietet.

Nun haben wir allein mit den verschiedenen Knoten im schlimmsten Fall nurnoch 80% Tragkraft, also 11,2kg, statt 14kg! Zum Vergleich: So viel schafft auch eine 35er laut Herstellerangaben. 

Schlimmer wird es noch wenn wir mit einer 30er oder 28er fischen: Hier geht es ganz schnell mit den Schlaufenknoten von 7,9kg auf 6,3kg!


*Punkt 3: Wirbel*
Wer hätte das gedacht? Ein Wirbel aus Metall soll weniger Tragkraft haben als meine dünne Hauptschnur? Glaubt ihr nicht? Dann schaut mal auf die Verpackung eurer Wirbel was die Hersteller angeben! Ich habe hier große Wirbel von DAM, da steht 12kg drauf. Und auf der 40mm Technium von Shimano steht 14kg. Wenn ich nun eine 40mm, 45mm oder sogar 20kg+ geflochtene drauf hätte, hätte diese ebenfalls nur so viel Tragkraft wie der Wirbel.


*Punkt 4: Karpfen-Rigs*
Macht sich überhaupt jemand Gedanken über die Tragkraft der Rigs und Wirbel? Die Rigs sind doch geflochten und sehen deutlich stabiler aus als meine "dünne" 40er Hauptschnur ... Aber schauen wir uns doch mal die Tragkraft der Premium-Marke Fox an, welche diese bei ihren (meiner Meinung nach) ausgezeichneten Carp Ready Rigs angibt: mit 6er Haken 9,1kg Tragkraft, mit 4er oder 2er Haken 11,3kg Tragkraft. Wer also den 6er verwendet, so wie ich, und meint er braucht eine 40er oder 45er Schnur um den Fisch aus dem Krautfeld raus zu ziehen, vergisst wohl dabei sein Vorfach. Was nützen also die 14kg die Shimano angibt, oder die 20kg geflochtene, wenn Fox nur 9,1kg angibt? Damit kommen wir auch wieder auf Punkt 1, denn die Hersteller geben erfahrungsgemäß höhere Werte an. Wieviel weniger Tragkraft werden die Fox-Rigs also haben? Sind es nur 8kg? Oder sogar nur 6kg? Könnten wir also mit einer 30er fischen die ebenfalls 9,1kg Tragkraft hat? Weil das Rig eh reißen würde bei höherem Druck und dickerer Schnur?


*Fazit*
Die normalen, bekannten, Angelknoten verringern die Tragkraft enorm. Es gibt aber alternative, leicht zu bindende Knoten(hier!).

Gravierend sind aber die Wirbel, Leads und Rigs. Wer auf 14kg Tragkraft der monofilen hofft, oder auf über 20kg der geflochtenen, vergisst dass sein Rig im besten Fall nur 11kg schafft und der Wirbel evtl. nur 12kg oder sogar 8kg.


Nun ist eure Meinung gefragt! Ich bin gespannt auf eure Kommentare!


----------



## Justin123 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Naja, man nimmt aber auch keine (bsp): 15 Kg Tragkraft schnur um einen Fisch mit 10 Kilo senkrecht aus dem Wasser zu heben. Für solche Fälle gibt es ja noch die Bremsen und Ruten(aktion). Es angelt ja auch keiner mit einer geflochtenen mit 30 Kg Tragkraft weil es könnte ja mal vorkommen das ein 40 Pfünder beißt. 

Soll heißen die meißten Schnüre und Knoten reichen ja trotzdem aus auch wenn mal einer beißt der die Tragkraft der Schnur überschreitet. Man hat das Gewicht ja nur indirekt auf die Schnur etc sondern eher in der Bremse und der Rute.


----------



## Revilo62 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

SEHR SCHÖNE UND AUCH AUFWENDIGE ZUSAMMENFASSUNG !
*Aber:
-* die Betrachtung bezieht sich ja nur auf die Tragkräfte der Schnüre und die Reduzierung derselben durch Knoten und Zubehörteile
Keine Berücksichtigung, weil offensichtlich Deinerseits völlig vernachlässigt:
Abriebfestigkeit der Schnüre
Vergleich lineare Tragkraft in kg( nach deutschem Verständnis) und der Nassknotenfestigkeit in lbs ( nach internationalem Verständnis
materialspezifische Dehnung einer Monofilen entsprechend ihrer Zusammensetzung und Verarbeitung
Schockbelastung im Drill und unterschiedliches Verhalten einer Mono und einer Geflochtenen 
Kräfte, die über die Rute überhaupt realisierbar sind 
nur um ein paar Fakten zu nennen 

Tight Lines aus Berlin:vik:


----------



## jkc (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Naja, ich behaupte es gibt keine 30er Mono die 9kg trägt, aber Rechnung und Herstellerangaben hin und her; ausgehend von dem was man an realer Tragkraft im Drill benötigt langt das alles noch dicke - also ja, alles überbewertet.

Schwächster Punkt ist fast immer der Hakensitz im Fischmaul da braucht man mit zugkräften von 9kg gar nicht ankommen.
Ich fische zwar sehr gerne starkes / dickes Material aber wie oben schon angedeutet wegen der Resistenz gegen Abrieb
Sowas hier z.B. hätte vermutlich keine 0,35er überlebt, auch wenn der Vertreiber 15kg oder 20kg Tragkraft drauf schriebe nicht.






Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Was noch dazu kommt, ist das man eh nicht über die Rute mehr als 5Kg Zug bekommt. Folglich würde von der Theorie her eine Schnur mit real etwas über 5Kg Tragkraft (alle Schwachstellen eingerechnet) reichen.

Theorie eben, wie meine Vorredner schon sagten


----------



## 50er-Jäger (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Was noch dazu kommt, ist das man eh nicht über die Rute mehr als 5Kg Zug bekommt. Folglich würde von der Theorie her eine Schnur mit real etwas über 5Kg Tragkraft (alle Schwachstellen eingerechnet) reichen.
> 
> Theorie eben, wie meine Vorredner schon sagten



Naja entsprechende Rute sind da auch mehr als 5kg möglich...|rolleyes
 Aber eigentlich wurde in diesem Thema halt nur noch mal alles zusammen gefasst was man wissen sollte und einem vor dem Angeln bereits klar sein sollte und bei der Abstimmung des Gerätes auffallen sollte.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Theorie eben ...........


So ist es :m

Schnur mit höherer Tragkraft z.b. nutzt mir nichts wenn ich nach jedem Fisch die ersten 15 Meter abschneiden muß.
In der Praxis finde ich da die enormen Unterschiede in der Abriebfestigkeit eher relevant.
Bei gleichem Durchmesser wohl gemerkt. #6
Tragkraftangabe hin oder her.
Gründe wurden ja schon ausreichend genannt.


@jkc ,klasse Bild ,habe ich so noch nicht gesehen.|supergri


----------



## kaffeefreund (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Sehr schön ausgearbeiteter Beitrag mit guten Tipps/Links auch in Bezug auf die Knoten!

Dennoch: Stimmt man die einzelnen Komponenten nicht sowieso immer aufeinander ab? Also für mich war das immer selbstverständlich oder logisch, keinen dicken 20kg-Wirbel auf einer 0,20er Monofilen zu verwenden oder umgekehrt.


----------



## tomtim (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Das mit der Abriebfestigkeit würde natürlich noch für eine dicke Schnur sprechen. Und das Bild von jkc ist sehr sehr interessant, danke dafür!

Trotzdem steht im Falle von "aus dem Unterholz ziehen" die 40mm 14kg vs. geflochtenes Rig 11kg vs. Fischmaul 6-8kg(?).


----------



## jkc (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*



tomtim schrieb:


> ... vs. Fischmaul 6-8kg(?).


#d

manchmal sind 1kg schon zu viel, bei mehr als 2-3kg, wirst Du vermutlich über 90% der Karpfen das Maul zerreißen.

Achte mal darauf wie oft im Drill eines Fisches Deine Rutenspitze im Rechten Winkel zum Griffteil steht, Bzw. schau Die die Biegekurve die dazu nötig ist im Rutentest an und Vergleiche mit der Biegung im Drill, bei ner 3Lbs Rute wären dazu nicht mal 1,5kg erforderlich; die meiste Zeit wirken da deutlich geringere Kräfte, höchste Belastung entsteht beim Keschern, da gehen auch viele Fische bei verloren...

Edit: Meiner Meinung nach reichen beim Karpfenangeln zum Drillen reale 3kg Tragkraft aus, + nen Bonus für den Wurf, + nem Bonus fürs Knoten, + nem Bonus fürs "altern" der Schnur unter Belastung, + nem Bonus für Abrieb, + nem Bonus für unvorhergesehenes... 

Grüße JK


----------



## Revilo62 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Nein, bestimmt nicht:
Mach einen Versuch und messe mal die Auszugskraft über eine Rute und dann wirst Du merken, dass Deine Theorie auf wackligen Füssen steht, es geht hier fast ausschließlich nur um Abrieb.
Bestes Beispiel: Wir haben mal auf einer Veranstaltung 3 Karpfenruten ( 3 lbs, 12 ft.) jeweils mit einer gleichen Schnur und Rolle ausgerüstet und an jede Rute ein uns bekanntes Gewicht angebunden, alle Gewichte waren optisch gleich und durch bloßes Ausheben sollte das Gewicht geschätzt werden.
Das schwerste Gewicht hatte 3 kg, niemand wagte sich, die Rute bis an die Grenze zu belasten und das Gewicht auszuheben und alle lagen mit ihrer Schätzung weit über dem tatsächlichen Gewicht.
D.h. in den meisten Fällen werden die Auszugskräfte über eine Rute total überbewertet.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## feederbrassen (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Ich denke nicht das dir hier einer sagen kann ab wieviel Kilogramm  ein Haken aus dem Maul ausreisst.
Auch wird keiner Angaben machen können wieviel Kraft in Kilogramm ein Fisch unter Wasser aufbringen kann um sich zu 
befreien.

Fakt ist aber das du mit einer dicken Mono reichlich Reserve hast wenn der Fisch über Muschelbänke und co zieht.
Und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen das ein 20 kg Karpfen nur durch Zug ,keine 11 Kilo Geflecht Rigs oder Hauptschnüre einfach zerreist.
Auch wird der Haken nicht bei 6 oder 8 Kilo eifach aus dem Maul ausreißen,wenn er richtig sitzt,denn dann hätte ich den ein oder anderen Fisch nach einem Tauchgang nicht mehr bekommen.


----------



## grubenreiner (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*



tomtim schrieb:


> .....Wer auf 14kg Tragkraft der monofilen hofft, oder auf über 20kg der geflochtenen, vergisst dass sein Rig im besten Fall nur 11kg schafft und der Wirbel evtl. nur 12kg oder sogar 8kg.
> 
> 
> Nun ist eure Meinung gefragt! Ich bin gespannt auf eure Kommentare!



Man sollte bei Angelschnüren die Kilos als Dimension eher vernachlässigen. Wenn ich mir überlege welche Schnur ich mir auf Rutenkombi xy für diesen, oder jenen Zweck drauf machen soll, ist die Kiloangabe des Herstellers einer der geringsten Faktoren. Den Durchmesser wähle ich in erster Linie aufgrund von Faktoren wie Hindernissen, Grundbeschaffenheit, Fischgröße und so weiter und dabei geht es vornehmlich um Abriebstärke. Kiloangaben interessieren nur in der Theorie, in der Praxis sind sie aufgrund genannter Faktoren wie Rutenkraft, Fischmaul, Hakenhalt etc. annähernd bedeutungslos.

Casting/Wurfbelastungen und Gerätekomponenten lassen sich vorzüglich seitenlang berechnen, ein Drill nicht, zuviele Unbekannte.


----------



## Revilo62 (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Mir erschliesst sich noch nicht der Sinn des Beitrages vom TE.
Mal ungeachtet vom Fleiss, den er im Vorfeld aufbrachte, die ganzen Daten zu filtern, vergleichen und persönliche Schlußfolgerungen zu ziehen.
Zumal wesentliche Aspekte in der Betrachtung außer Acht gelassen wurden, die mich zum Schluß kommen lassen, dass er sich erst kürzlich mit der Materie begann zu beschäftigen.
Wenn dem so ist, mal Butter bei de Fische, dit kannste ooch einfacher haben:
Wobei können wir Dir helfen? Stell Deine konkreten Fragen und es werden sich viele, auch unterschiedliche, Antworten finden, weil Angeln ist wie das Leben, sehr viele sehr unterschiedliche Erfahrungen, teilweise sehr nebulöse Definitionen.
Mach es nicht so technisch, verlaß Dich auf Dein Gefühl und auf das was Du an Erfahrungen in Gesprächen oder eben auch hier mitnehmen kannst.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## Relgna (5. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Meine Hauptschnur ist so gewählt das ich leicht flexiebel  bin für verschieden Fische und das Vorfach und Montage dem Zielfisch angepasst.
Das die Hersteller fast alle lügen und der Knoten seines tut ist da einfach mit eingerechnet....was bei der Rechnung oft nicht mit gerechnet wird ist die abnutzung der Schnur und Vorfach .....


----------



## CarpNRW (6. August 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Ich verstehe das nicht so ganz.. Wenn ich dicke Fische rausziehen will nehme ich mir ja auch nicht nen Strohhalm und binde von Mutti Garn dran. Ich fische mit einer 35er Geflecht und gerissen ist sie bis jetzt noch nicht. Mir sind schon viele Safety-Clips beim Wurf zersprungen. Man sollte ja seine Sachen an die Umstände anpassen. Ich persönlich finds sogar besser, wenn es am Wirbel oder Haken reißt, damit ich nicht einfach einen Schnurbruch irgendwo habe und der Fisch mit 50 Meter Schnur am Maul rumschwimmt.


----------



## AK74 (19. September 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Servus.
bei mir muss immer Vorfach das schwächste Glied in der Kette sein,wenn ich einen Karpfen durch Schnurbruch verlieren soll,dann soll es Vorfach sein.
Denn ich möchte nicht dass der Karpfen mit 50m Leine rum schwimmt.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Im ersten Beitrag unter Punkt 1 wird vom Kollegen tomtim behauptet, dass eine Schnur bis zu 50% Tragkraft verliert, nur weil sie nass ist?
Mal abgesehen davon, dass hierbei nicht zwischen Geflecht, welches überhaupt kein Wasser aufnimmt und Mono (bis 10% Wasseraufnahme) unterschieden wird, habe ich davon noch nie gehört.
Gibt es dazu einen Beleg, b.z.w. eine Erklärung?

Jürgen


----------



## 50er-Jäger (20. September 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Im ersten Beitrag unter Punkt 1 wird vom Kollegen tomtim behauptet, dass eine Schnur bis zu 50% Tragkraft verliert, nur weil sie nass ist?
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass hierbei nicht zwischen *Geflecht, welches überhaupt kein Wasser aufnimmt und Mono (bis 10% Wasseraufnahme) unterschieden wird,* habe ich davon noch nie gehört.
> Gibt es dazu einen Beleg, b.z.w. eine Erklärung?
> 
> Jürgen



Genau umgekehrt oder?


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Nö, nicht umgekehrt!
Monoschnüre nehmen bis zu 10% Wasser auf.
Wenn Geflechtschnüre nass sind, können sie zwar Wasser zwischen den Fasern aufnehmen, oder tranportieren, die Faser selbst nimmt kein Wasser auf.
Wegen der Fähigkeit Wasser auf zu nehmen, ist es auch praktikabel steife Monoschnüre vor dem Aufspulen zunächst mal zu Wässern.
Ein Tropfen Spülmittel ist als Benetzunghilfe und Beschleuniger dabei hilfreich, zumal viele Schnüre oft unnötigerweise versiegelt, oder auch silikonisiert sind.
Das Wasser dringt in die Schnur ein und setzt sich zwischen die Polymerketten, dadurch entspannt die Schnur.
Die Schnur verliert so ihr "Gedächnis"!

Jürgen


----------



## Nevertobefound (20. September 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Was kommt überhaupt an Kraft auf die Schnur? 
Das Video in diesem Link, ist jetzt nix Wissenschaftliches, zeigt aber doch recht anschaulich, wieviel "wumms" am Ende lediglich übrig bleibt...! 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ClAy0Ac2ZDU


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## CarpNRW (21. September 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Das Schnur eine geringere Tragkraft hat, als angegeben, mag sein. Wenn man schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat, wechseln und punkt. Ich fische mit einer 30er geflochtenen, Click-in Wirbel und das Vorfachmaterial, welches man für Kombirigs benötigt. Bei mir hat sich ein "Markenhaken" aufgebogen und ich habe dem Fisch verloren. Zu hoher Druck, da Bremse zu fest. Kein Materialfehler, sondern meiner! Wenn nichts reißen soll, hol dir ne elektrische Spule und ein Tau :q manche fischen auch mit dünneren Schnüren, damit es mehr Spaß macht


----------



## Taxidermist (27. September 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Mich würde immer noch interessieren, warum Schnüre, nur weil sie nass sind, 50% ihrer Tragkraft verlieren sollen?
Also Kollege tomtim, wie kommst du zu dieser Behauptung?
Drei Beiträge, einen Thread erstellt, war es das jetzt hier im Forum?

Jürgen


----------



## Hezaru (27. September 2016)

*AW: Tragkraft und Durchmesser, alles überbewertet?! LESEN!*

Über Tragkraft und sowas hab ich mir nie Gedanken gemacht.
Man sammelt ja Erfahrung und weis das hält oder oh, das wird eng.
Und wie schon geschrieben wurde, plus Bonus plus Bonus.


----------

